# Siemens Sicherheitsschaltgerät



## M-Arens (20 Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit einem Siemens Not-Aus Relais (3TK2824-1BB40). Ich habe einen 1 Kanaligen Not-Aus und möchte diesen jetzt 2 kanalig aufbauen. hat einer von euch ein Schaltbeispiel oder so was? Ich werde aus diesem Gerät nicht schlau. Im Anhang ein Bild wie es jetzt geschaltet ist.

Danke.


----------



## Herrminator2 (20 Oktober 2009)

Also in der Bedienungsanleitung von deinem Sicherheitsschaltgerät steh drin wie es gehen soll. Die Schalten den 2-Kanal zwischen A2 und 0 V. Aber in wiefern dies für deinen Anwendungsfall zulässig ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Bedienungsanleitunf gibts bei Siemens unter der Bauteilebezeichnung


----------



## INST (20 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

hab das Datenblatt in einer Anlagendoku gefunden.
Ich hoffe es hilft dir weiter.

Gruß 
INST


----------



## nico (20 Oktober 2009)

https://support.automation.siemens....eid=cseus&query=3TK2824-1BB40&page=1&view=new


----------



## INST (20 Oktober 2009)

@ Herrminator2
Du warst schneller ! 

@M-Arens
Das was Herrminator2 geschrieben hat ist im Datenblatt ersichtlich

Gruß
INST


----------



## M-Arens (20 Oktober 2009)

Danke für eure Antwworten!


----------

